# Recumbent trikes



## Kirstie (9 Sep 2008)

I've just been looking at Ben Lovejoy's photos in cafe of his trike ride at the weekend. Now call me ill informed, stupid or whatever, but how is it not completely suicidal to ride one of these things? 

I'm not having a go and I'm not trolling...I genuinely want to know what the attraction is. To me it looks dangerous as they seem so low on the road, and therefore are not visible to other road users - also how does the rider see what is going on around them on the road? What makes them so good and worth having a go on?


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Sep 2008)

I have a recumbent trike because of a disability (many other people are like this) so it wouldn't necessarily have been a choice I'd made were I able bodied... and what fun I would have missed!

I feel MUCH safer on my trike than I ever did in the days in which I could ride a diamond framed bike.

1. Motorists see me all the time, give me a wide berth when overtaking and often let me go at junctions. I look so unusual that I'm instantly noticeable where 'normal' bikes (such as my husband following along behind or even in front) seem not to be seen.

2. Motorists tend to drive by looking at the white lines in the middle of the road and at the side of the road - I am higher than those white lines!

3. For safety reasons I wear high-vis, have high-vis flags at the back of the trike and have 3 front lights and 4 rear lights for night cycling (the lights show the width of the bike, being on each front wheel as well as the middle).

4. I'm not going to go over the handlebars

5. I'm not going to slip sideways and crash when cornering in the wet

6. If I do get knocked off I'm only 10cm from the ground and unlikely to land on my head

7. I can cycle in icy conditions as I'm not going to tip over*

8. When coming to a stop there's no need to unclip from my clipless pedals (with the possibility of getting it wrong and falling over) because my bike stays upright

What makes a trike more suicidal than a normal bike? Presumably the low riding position. As I've said, this never seems to be a problem on normal roads; the only time I am extra careful (more so than on a DF bike) is when travelling down narrow country lanes round blind corners. I take it easy to make sure I don't meet someone going fast the other way - but at least I can usually hear them coming.

You should try to have a go on one - you'll probably have the colossal grin plastered over your face that I did the first time (and every time subsequently!) that I rode a recumbent.

*Trikes can be rolled but only in exceptional circumstances and I'm unexceptional. I've never even had it up on 2 wheels although a friend of mine, who's a boy-racer type, had it on 2 wheels within a minute


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2008)

Me too: I like the look of them but I think I'd be afraid to ride one. I once only saw one on a singletrack road in a dip, because of the flag. 

Recumbent bikes are a bit higher so don't have the same problems, well in my perception anyway.


----------



## Kirstie (9 Sep 2008)

Auntie Helen that has changed my perception. Thanks!


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Sep 2008)

A quick comment about disadvantages (yes, there are some).

1. Price. These things are horribly expensive. And second hand ones are also expensive (they hold their value). 14 weeks after I bought mine my husband decided he wanted one too as they are such fun, so that was MORE expense.

2. Don't fit well in bike sheds. We bought a new shed for mine although it ended up still being too small so my husband became a carpenter and enlarged the shed. Now he's bought his trike we've had to evict the lawnmower from the shed and store some other shed contents in our house's porch.

3. You get a wet bottom when cycling through puddles, even with mudguards.

4. People stop to talk to you all the time (I quite like this but some might not).

5. It appears that many train companies won't allow them.

That's the major disadvantages that I've noticed so far. There are probably some more but I haven't come across them yet. However they are hugely outweighed in my mind by the advantages - the main one being after a long, long ride you don't have a triangular backside or backache!


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 Sep 2008)

You can get a good new one for £1100, from there up.

Have you ever seen those white lines in the middle of the road? Drivers see them all the time and they are much lower than a trike just as Helen says.


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> You can get a good new one for £1100, from there up.
> 
> Have you ever seen those white lines in the middle of the road? Drivers see them all the time and they are much lower than a trike just as Helen says.




Are you going to get a recumbent line as well. If you do, I might venture down for some test rides. I've some dosh burning a hole but sshhh, don't tell Mrs. Crackle


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 Sep 2008)

I have started selling M5 recumbent bicycles and Go-One velomobiles, it will be a while before I build up to having demo's and stock though as it is a lot of outlay, I have a number of demo trikes now.


----------



## BentMikey (9 Sep 2008)

I'm always being told that I'm invisible and should get a flag. Why are people talking to an invisible me, how did they even know I was there?

Back in reality, I get seen slightly more often on the 'bent than I do on my upright, and then I get NOTICED and not ignored. My bike is not much higher than many trikes with eye level at 87cm. I defo feel safer on the recumbent than I do on the upright. Better braking too, as well as meeting any accident feet first, not headfirst.


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 Sep 2008)

BentMikey said:


> I'm always being told that I'm invisible and should get a flag. Why are people talking to an invisible me, how did they even know I was there?
> 
> Back in reality, I get seen slightly more often on the 'bent than I do on my upright, and then I get NOTICED and not ignored. My bike is not much higher than many trikes with eye level at 87cm. I defo feel safer on the recumbent than I do on the upright. Better braking too, as well as meeting any accident feet first, not headfirst.



The winter is approaching, you need a nice Catrike Expedition.


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2008)

I like the look of the M5. Right spec, right price.

I'm in no hurry, I've been brewing on it for 10 or 12 months now, still haven't got around to a test ride because I know when I do it'll be choice time. I have been keeping my eye out for an old PDQ, just to try it out but none came up that I was close to but now I've moved and am more central that's not an issue.


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Back in reality, I get seen slightly more often on the 'bent than I do on my upright, and then I get NOTICED and not ignored. My bike is not much higher than many trikes with eye level at 87cm. I defo feel safer on the recumbent than I do on the upright. Better braking too, as well as meeting any accident feet first, not headfirst.




I can believe that BM but I keep thinking of the one I saw in the dip, or rather didn't see, except for the flag and that made me think. I wasn't the only one who saw it that day either. Two other people who came to my house and knew I cycled both commented on seeing it late and wondering about the wisdom of 'riding such a contraption on these roads' or words to that effect.


----------



## BentMikey (9 Sep 2008)

I've seen the same, but with a Caterham. No-one tells Caterham drivers to put flags on their cars, surely? Besides which, when I'm riding the 'bent, I've always seen car drivers' heads in plenty of time for them to see me. The only problems come from impatient twunts in cars who then use lowness as an excuse for their driving.

Said one driver to me after he tried to overtake me at a pinchpoint, and had to abandon after leaving skidmarks at the obstruction: "I couldn't see you, you were too low." Yes mate, that's why you tried to overtake an invisible bike that wasn't there. If you really hadn't seen me, you'd simply have driven over me.


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2008)

True. I think I'd have seen a bent but the trike is even lower is it not and so many of them have flags on that they must feel it's an issue.

It's the only niggle I have about potentially riding one.


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Sep 2008)

When I ride a two-wheel bike, car drivers give me a typical amount of room. When I ride the trike, almost all of them completely change lanes to overtake me. Trikes are far safer.


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> True. I think I'd have seen a bent but the trike is even lower is it not and so many of them have flags on that they must feel it's an issue.


Most of the trike riders I've met don't bother with the flags any longer. I do because I like the belt & braces approach. However my husband forgot to put the flags on his trike the other day and he said he felt fine. I think I'm so cautious/risk averse that I'll continue using them - with the inevitable expense when they fly off at speed down hills (this has happened twice - we've had to get new flags).


----------



## BentMikey (10 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> True. I think I'd have seen a bent but the trike is even lower is it not and so many of them have flags on that they must feel it's an issue.
> 
> It's the only niggle I have about potentially riding one.



As I said earlier, my bent is not really any different in height to many trikes. My eyes are at 87cm or so, I commute between Biggin Hill and the West End. Being seen is not an issue, not even slightly. I do understand why people think they can't be seen, but it's just lack of knowledge and experience. As others have said, we all see white lines and potholes when driving.

The only visibility issues I've come across are me seeing other vehicles, and then only in two situations. One is at a T-junction with another vehicle next to me, and the other is changing lanes whilst filtering through stationary traffic. Both are a little harder because your feet go first, and you need to be able to look for other filtering two wheelers. I think it's not any more dangerous, but that's because I'm careful to look properly. I just lose a few seconds when compared with filtering on the upright.


----------



## wafflycat (10 Sep 2008)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> When I ride a two-wheel bike, car drivers give me a typical amount of room. When I ride the trike, almost all of them completely change lanes to overtake me. Trikes are far safer.



Yup, I'm given more room when on the 'bent trike than when on an upright. Also get loads more smiles from drivers & peds alike


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Sep 2008)

Indeed, the smile & 'cool bike!' factor is very high :-)


----------



## squeaker (10 Sep 2008)

IME on a trike, you are more 'vehicular' in heavy traffic and can't 'thread' so well due to the track width and, it has to be said, the less good visibility (you can't look over cars like on a DF bike). 
The main downsides I find with my ICE 'S', compared with my Grasshopper, is the lack of front suspension which makes the ride a bit more turbulent at speed - mind you, the guys at ICE are working on that one  - and the lower average speeds (~10%). However the stability benefits on cack / fronst covered country roads, and the ability to go up hills a zero mph without balancing are definite plus points


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Sep 2008)

There are situations in which I can't filter with the trike where I would with a DF bike, but far fewer than I expected.

The tight gaps are generally on the inside, and as London has lots of railings, etc, that's not somewhere I would generally want to be anywhere. Filtering up the outside is possible on the trike a good 90% of the time.

Ben


----------



## Arch (10 Sep 2008)

Wot Helen and the rest said....

I do have a flag, but I don't think I'd be too worried if I went out without it, it's habit really. I don't think I've ever felt my safety was compromised by the lowness. 

And if you worry about being seen in dips, you have a flag....


----------



## Andy in Sig (10 Sep 2008)

I was thinking about this not being visible in dips thing today. On my route home from work (in my car) there are a few dips in which cars are simply not visible and as it is a narrow country road it makes sense to drive carefully around the bends into the dips. Oncoming cars and motorbikes obviously move a hell of a lot faster than a trike i.e. there is potentially less time to avoid them. What's more a trike is more likely to be at the side of the road than cars which tend to be more centrally placed. Therefore I reckon that on the whole it is safer to be on a trike in a dip than in a car or on a motorbike.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> I like the look of the M5. Right spec, right price.
> 
> I'm in no hurry, I've been brewing on it for 10 or 12 months now, still haven't got around to a test ride because I know when I do it'll be choice time. I have been keeping my eye out for an old PDQ, just to try it out but none came up that I was close to but now I've moved and am more central that's not an issue.



Which model do you like? Shockproof?


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> Which model do you like? Shockproof?



Well I had been looking at the 20/20 Eco and Fatty. The Shock proof is nice but more costly.

I was also looking at the 26/20 because as I've intimated on this thread, I'm not sure how comfortable I'll feel low down.


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> I was thinking about this not being visible in dips thing today. On my route home from work (in my car) there are a few dips in which cars are simply not visible and as it is a narrow country road it makes sense to drive carefully around the bends into the dips. Oncoming cars and motorbikes obviously move a hell of a lot faster than a trike i.e. there is potentially less time to avoid them. What's more a trike is more likely to be at the side of the road than cars which tend to be more centrally placed. Therefore I reckon that on the whole it is safer to be on a trike in a dip than in a car or on a motorbike.



I was on a singletrack road. I was way to the left because I was approaching the crest of the hill and just after the crest was a passing place on my side. So if anything was coming, up to logging lorry size, I had an escape route. My foot was off the gas and over the brake as I slowed for the crest. As I reached it, I checked across the top of the dip knowing I'd see a car or motorbike if there was one. There wasn't and as I started to accelarate down the crest I saw the flag, began braking and a split second later the trike hove into view. I stopped in good time and would still have if I hadn't seen the flag but I was quite shocked that I hadn't seen it at all until so late and me a cyclist and wot not - probably not a typical example though.

The people who I saw later had both seen it late too. I think riding one in traffic on straight roads is a slightly different proposition to a bendy uphill/downhill treelined Scottish singletrack though.


----------



## Riding in Circles (11 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> Well I had been looking at the 20/20 Eco and Fatty. The Shock proof is nice but more costly.
> 
> I was also looking at the 26/20 because as I've intimated on this thread, I'm not sure how comfortable I'll feel low down.



The 20/20 eco will be the first I get in as it will be viable on Cyclescheme so I expect it to be popular.


----------



## byegad (21 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> True. I think I'd have seen a bent but the trike is even lower is it not and so many of them have flags on that they must feel it's an issue.
> 
> It's the only niggle I have about potentially riding one.



I ride a Kettwiesel (seat height around 18") without a flag and a Trice QNT seat height around 8") with a flag. I feel that the flag is for the car behind the car following me, so the driver is aware of my presence, a direct view being blocked by the intervening car. As I look sports car drivers straight in the eye when on the Kettwiesel I don't feel the need for the flag. The Kettwiesel sees a lot more use around towns than the QNT but I feel safe on either.

The other point that I cannot stress too much is how much of a fright I used to get on a DF after I'd been riding a 'bent for a few days. Cars passed MUCH closer and were less tolerant of my slow speed if I was on a DF.

As vunerable road users we are all at the mercy or otherwise of drivers, I feel much safer on a 'bent than a DF. In the event of a collision hitting something feet first is a better bet than head first too!


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Sep 2008)

I have a Catrike Expedition and it is the ideal winter machine.

You can go out on the iciest days and feel ssfee, secure (and with the fairing warm!)

As for road issues.

Ride responsibly and be part of the traffic (CycleCraft) and there is no problem. If you are in a situation where there is a problem with being seen - you are in the wrong position!


----------



## BentMikey (21 Sep 2008)

byegad said:


> The other point that I cannot stress too much is how much of a fright I used to get on a DF after I'd been riding a 'bent for a few days. Cars passed MUCH closer and were less tolerant of my slow speed if I was on a DF.
> 
> As vunerable road users we are all at the mercy or otherwise of drivers, I feel much safer on a 'bent than a DF. In the event of a collision hitting something feet first is a better bet than head first too!



Yes, it's weird, isn't it? I feel much less safe on the upright, and I know I get seen less often and ignored a lot more.


----------



## byegad (22 Sep 2008)

This is the message that needs to get across to potential 'bent riders. So many tell me how unsafe it looks 'down there'. Yet the Safety Bicycle was brought in to make riders feel safer than on an Oridinary! A logical progression is the 'bent, less distance to fall etc.


----------



## BentMikey (22 Sep 2008)

byegad said:


> This is the message that needs to get across to potential 'bent riders. So many tell me how unsafe it looks 'down there'. Yet the Safety Bicycle was brought in to make riders feel safer than on an Oridinary! A logical progression is the 'bent, less distance to fall etc.



Same progression on braking ability - crap on an ordinary, better on an upwrong, best on a trike!


----------



## xpc316e (23 Sep 2008)

I echo the comments about being seen more and ignored less on a trike.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Sep 2008)

xpc316e said:


> I echo the comments about being seen more and ignored less on a trike.



Probably any recumbent, even two wheelers.


----------



## blindtriker (25 Sep 2008)

Here in the states one gets far more courtesy from motorists on a trike than on an upright bent or wedgie. I have to assume that many drivers are simply perplexed by the trike... some thinking that it's some form of wheelchair.
I have dealt with many aggressive and discourteous drivers while on an upright two wheeler, but have actually had to stop and encourage motorists to pass me on the trike. 
Yes, they can be more dangerous in certain situations, and require more vigilance from the rider. I had a close call from a vehicle that was "tail-gating" a van, and had no way to see me. He swerved dangerously close to me as they passed, then quickly corrected his line once he realize I was there. 
You have to be very aware, and take additional steps to ensure your visibility.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Sep 2008)

Hello blindtriker and welcome.


----------



## con gibbens (14 Oct 2008)

I saw the following on a blog somewhere and now use it myself when confronted with the "you can't be seen on a recumbent trike" remark.

" When I'm on my trike I look like a wheelie bin that's been blown into the road - would you fail to see a wheelie bin and drive over it? Of course not!"


----------



## Arch (14 Oct 2008)

con gibbens said:


> I saw the following on a blog somewhere and now use it myself when confronted with the "you can't be seen on a recumbent trike" remark.
> 
> " When I'm on my trike I look like a wheelie bin that's been blown into the road - would you fail to see a wheelie bin and drive over it? Of course not!"



Nice one! There's also the ripost that goes along the lines of "How do you know where the middle of the road is, or where you are supposed to stop and Give way? White lines. They're quite low, so how do you see them?"


----------



## mickle (14 Oct 2008)

Hmm ....[thinks] ... a wheelie bin fairing for my Speedy.......... [stop thinks]


----------



## tdr1nka (14 Oct 2008)

mickle said:


> Hmm ....[thinks] ... a wheelie bin fairing for my Speedy.......... [stop thinks]



Though it might go well on my KMX?


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Oct 2008)

May as well ,mate.
In fact, that KMX is a complete heap of junk. Want me to get rid of it for you?
<hopeful>


----------



## tdr1nka (14 Oct 2008)

I BEG YOUR PARDON!!!

'That' KMX is my complete heap of junk......*thinks* must get some 20" slicks on those fronts and get the rear fork welded in place!!


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Oct 2008)

Oh, well. It was worth a try.
Looks like I'll have to buy a 'bent then.


----------



## tdr1nka (14 Oct 2008)

Terrible news that.


----------



## squeaker (15 Oct 2008)

*Dustbins*



mickle said:


> Hmm ....[thinks] ... a wheelie bin fairing for my Speedy.......... [stop thinks]


I recall racing motorbikes using dustbin fairings, so why not


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Oct 2008)

There is a new trike owner out there now, last seen late this afternoon riding out of Kent on the way to Watford on a silver Catrike Expedition, he is a member here so I will leave him to tell all.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Oct 2008)

Impeccable taste!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Oct 2008)

Will you post a photo of your shiny new toy? And do you wear flags?

Congratulations on the new purchase. I've been reading the light discussions on Commuting - glad to hear you've got some on the Expedition, you can do an impression of a UFO...


----------



## BentMikey (16 Oct 2008)

Ooh, nice one Lee, I'm slightly jealous!!!


----------



## Riding in Circles (16 Oct 2008)

User3143 said:


> Hello all, finally got home last night at 2200hrs, coming out of Bluewater why I did not jumped on the A2 I will never know.
> 
> I ended up on the A206 heading towards Woolwich after a couple of wrong turns (don't ask ) I spent the best part of two hours riding in circles around South East London.
> 
> ...



I was beginning to think you had decided to put a quick lejog in on the way home.


----------



## CopperBrompton (16 Oct 2008)

Welcome to the Dark Side, Lee. :-)


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Oct 2008)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side, Lee. :-)


Literally, unless he's bothered to get lights this time ....


----------



## BentMikey (16 Oct 2008)

No mobile phone camera?


----------



## hackbike 6 (16 Oct 2008)

Rumbled.


----------



## Riding in Circles (16 Oct 2008)

I have some photos of the machine in question, I will post one tomorrow.


----------



## dodgy (19 Oct 2008)

con gibbens said:


> I saw the following on a blog somewhere and now use it myself when confronted with the "you can't be seen on a recumbent trike" remark.
> 
> " When I'm on my trike I look like a wheelie bin that's been blown into the road - would you fail to see a wheelie bin and drive over it? Of course not!"



The only problem with that analogy is that wheelie bins don't generally ride along / keep up in traffic. It would be unrealistic to expect a car to overtake another car and expect to see a wheelie bin keeping up in the gap between the 2 cars.

Let's face it, motorists will think of any excuse to escape blame anyway.


----------



## Arch (21 Oct 2008)

BentMikey said:


> No mobile phone camera?



Not everyone has one. I don't....


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Oct 2008)

Or (Mike Burrows?) they paint signs on the road that are only a few mm thick and you see them!


Unless they are yellow and in pairs - most drivers can't see them!


----------



## byegad (22 Oct 2008)

The not being seen thing is a non 'bent rider or non rider's comment. I use this;
'Which do you notice first in a queue of cars? The four year old Renault Scenic, or the Ferrari Dino? Which is lower and by how much?'

For me it's not an issue anymore, in the last nine months of totally 'bent riding and the two and a half year before that of DF and 'bent riding I've had one near miss on a 'bent and it wasn't THAT near. On a DF it would be more like one a month.


----------



## xpc316e (5 Nov 2008)

I think that it would be helpful if we trike users acknowledged that there are areas in which our low profile makes us particularly vulnerable. I have only had my trike for a short while, and was riding a two wheeled 'bent prior to that, but most of the time drivers notice me. I have been blissfully riding along, passing a parked van near a junction on my left, when a car driver has emerged from the junction without having any view of me whatsoever. It was not their fault at all, as I was completely obscured from their view for quite a time because of the parked van. Fortunately I was aware of the potential danger and had slowed accordingly - no actual danger was caused, but the potential was definitely there. All bikes need to be ridden in a defensive manner, and this is especially true of 'bent trikes. I agree that if you are in their field of vision, the unusual presence of a trike works well in attracting a driver's attention, but the very design of our vehicles can mean we are totally obscured at times. We ought to be mindful of that - it doesn't matter whose fault it is when you are being loaded into an ambulance (or even worse, a hearse).


----------



## CopperBrompton (5 Nov 2008)

I agree with the need for defensive riding, a significant part of which is being aware of who cannot see us (as well as the people who could but may not), but the van scenario is the same on a two-wheeler - we just need to be riding towards the centre line and ready to stop, as you say.

I've had my trike for 11 months now, and I can honestly say that I've only found a single scenario where I would say I'm more at risk than on a two-wheeler, and that's in car-parks where you have cars reversing. In that situation, we can be totally invisible, which is the main reason I have a flag[1] and am extremely cautious in car-parks.

Ben

[1] The other one being it stops people asking 'Where's your flag?'
as if it were some legal requirement for a trike


----------



## byegad (5 Nov 2008)

As an ex motorcyclist I suppose I automatically position myself for good visibility in traffic. xpc316e has it right that we should mention this when writing about the trike experience for potential users.

That said, I still feel safer on my trikes than I ever felt on two wheels.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Nov 2008)

I've seen the sort of situation that xpc describes, but I think the problem is road positioning - when it's happened to me, I've been too far left. It's also happened to me on my upright bike, so it's not something specific to low recumbents (and my Hurricane is very nearly as low as a trike).


----------



## xpc316e (5 Nov 2008)

I agree that the problem I quoted might well have been solved by taking up another, better position, but in the case I experienced it was not possible to move around much because of the road width. I was forced to compromise on speed because I was not able to be where I wanted. This is a fundamental principle of defensive driving/riding - if you have to take anything other than the best position, then something else needs to be sacrificed, and it's usually speed. I write as a former Police driving instructor, Class 1 driver, Police motorcyclist, HGV driver, Fatal Collision investigator, County Council Road Safety Officer, and cyclist trainer, so I have a fair experience base. I wouldn't want anyone to jump on a trike, think they are bullet-proof through reading others' experiences, and then have a nasty crash. At any time you are on, or near, a road you are at risk; the only person who can be trusted to manage that risk is you.


----------



## CopperBrompton (5 Nov 2008)

I agree with all of that, but exactly the same applies to conventional bikes.

I think all we're saying is that most diamond-frame riders assume trikes are more dangerous, when in fact that definitely isn't the case, and I would say that in 99% of situations they are notably safer.

Ben


----------



## xpc316e (6 Nov 2008)

I would agree with Ben Lovejoy's post in that trikes are much safer than most non-trike riders perceive them to be (and a whole lot of fun too). I have found that most car drivers seem to give me so much more room, and this is valid proof of the theory that the more room you take up, the more room they'll give you. I have problems trying to get youngsters to stop riding along in the gutter - they do that because they think it is safe, and then drivers whiz past with inches to spare. Trikes by their very nature take up commanding positions on the road, and this when combined with their high WTF factor does result in enhanced safety (I reckon).

I think everyone ought to try three 'bent wheels at some stage in their cycling life. I have and there's no going back now; I have seen the light, brothers.


----------



## BentMikey (6 Nov 2008)

Yes, Ben's right - I was only trying to point out that this problem occurs to me just as much on an upright as on my Hurricane. I agree on compromising speed - once in a while I'm forced to ride in the door zone, so I slow right down.


----------



## byegad (6 Nov 2008)

xpc316e said:


> ...edit..... Trikes by their very nature take up commanding positions on the road, and this when combined with their high WTF factor does result in enhanced safety (I reckon).
> ...edit...



I think you are making a fundemental error here. My QNT is only marginally wider than my shoulders and narrower than my elbows as I ride. I take up the same width of road (give or take an inch or two at the most!) on my trikes as I did on my DFs. The perceived difference in width is what gains me more room from motorists. The 'commanding position' is as much a matter of rider choice as on a DF. The WTF reaction may well act to allow a triker to use road position to better effect with less negative reaction from drivers. 

The question of safety in traffic is not so much tied to the drivers behind a recumbent trike than the drivers ahead. In busy traffic in town the main danger is from the driver who pulls across a cyclist's line of advance without seeing the bike and rider. This could be the driver pulling out from a junction or turning right into a junction.

In heavy traffic I ride further out from the kerb/parked cars in order to be seen. This is, in me, instinctive having been trained by the excellent RAC/ACU motorcycle training scheme back in 1969. If there is no motor traffic going your way then, as a cyclist the primary position gives you a better view of junctions ahead and makes you more visible to anyone trying to pull out from that junction. If there is a constant stream you can afford to ride in a high secondary as most drivers do not pull out into a steady stream of traffic so you are 'protected' by the passing traffic stream. 

As BentMikey says sometimes you can't do this and the only alternative is to ride in the door zone. So a slow and steady approach is needed particularly at any point where a driver could be about to turn across my line of advance. 

This is, in my opinion, one reason why a recumbent trike is somewhat slower in traffic than a DF. The other would be the need to be more circumspect in pulling out at junctions.


----------



## CopperBrompton (6 Nov 2008)

byegad said:


> The perceived difference in width is what gains me more room from motorists. The 'commanding position' is as much a matter of rider choice as on a DF.


My standard-track Q is significantly wider than my shoulders, but in a sense it doesn't really matter whether the width is real or perceived: traffic is more accepting of a trike being further out in the road, and thus trike riders feel more confident taking a more commanding position more of the time.

And, as has been said, the WTF factor is incredibly strong, especially the confusion about whether it is some kind of disabled vehicle. No driver wants to risk hitting someone in a wheelchair, or to be seen to be bullying one.

Ben


----------



## Riding in Circles (6 Nov 2008)

You do take a more commanding position on the road than a two wheeler because you tend to ride with the nearside wheel where your two wheels would be therfore the rest of you is further out.


----------



## byegad (6 Nov 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> You do take a more commanding position on the road than a two wheeler because you tend to ride with the nearside wheel where your two wheels would be therfore the rest of you is further out.



I tend to disagree, it's a personal thing but my body position in relation to the kerb is the same on the trikes as it was on a DF. There again, I never did ride in the gutter.


----------



## Mr Magoo (6 Nov 2008)

xpc316e said:


> I have only had my trike for a short while.


What trike is it  and how does it compare with the C4 or have you sold on the Radius 2 wheeler ??


----------



## xpc316e (6 Nov 2008)

It is an Action 'Bents tadpole that I bought as a used demonstrator from a dealer in the Highlands of Scotland for what I considered a good price. As a trike virgin, I did not want to spend a huge sum on something untried. I love it, basic as it in the world of expensive bespoke trikes.

I did roughly the same with my C4 which was bought secondhand as it was my first foray into the 'bent world. I am very fond of riding both machines. They are as different as tea and coffee, but serve the same purpose, and you know how it is, somedays you want one and not the other. The engineering of the C4 appeals to me, and it is more of a quality product than the trike. The trike does exactly what it says on the tin, and doesn't have the frills such as USS, hydraulic brakes, suspension, etc.

I got into 'bents because I can no longer ride a DF because of arthritis in major joints and a replaced shoulder which prevents any weight being taken through the arms. I did wonder whether they'd be suitable for my needs, and they are tremendous. I could not ride my DF more than a mile or so without real pain; either of my 'bents is good for twenty plus miles without a twinge. The trike is preferable for me in town, and is a better hill climber, but the C4 is good on rural rides. I shall never ride a conventional bicycle again, unless it is to check adjustments made to the family's bikes, such is the comfort of 'bents for me.


----------

